# Need advice on load data



## sirgknight (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm casting 150 grain SWC-HP and 158 grain SWC bullets. Using Titegroup powder there's load data for a 148 grain wadcutter and 158 grain lead bullet, but no data for a 150 grain bullet. 
Data: 148 Grain Wadcutter
Starting load not to exceed
2.7 gr 3.3 gr

158 Grain lead bullet not to exceed
3.2 gr 3.8 gr

As an experiment I loaded the 150 gr HP with 3.2 grains of the Titegroup and it performed rather well, but I am in unfamiliar waters here and am looking for any well-known load data for the 150 grain bullet. What is your take on the my experiment?


----------



## sirgknight (Feb 21, 2008)

I just talked with Mike at Hodgdon powder and he gave me the load data for the 150 gr SWCHP using Titegroup powder: start at 3.3 grains not to exceed 3.9 grains. So, I actually started with a load below the recommended minimum. Thanks everyone.


----------



## sirgknight (Feb 21, 2008)

I just talked with Mike at Hodgdon powder and he gave me the load data for the 150 gr SWCHP using Titegroup powder: start at 3.3 grains not to exceed 3.9 grains. So, I actually started with a load below the recommended minimum. Thanks everyone.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You did the best thing you could by calling. Getting it straight from the manufacturer is the best way from a safety perspective.


----------



## sirgknight (Feb 21, 2008)

I really don't like to use "wildcat" loads, as I call them, but sometimes I'll experiment with one, making certain I remain on the safe side of a load. And you bet, I believe in Safety. Not all current load data is on the web, and Mike was very helpful in giving me an updated data sheet. I now know what the maximum load should be.


----------

